# Gun Registration



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I just read something that wasnt total nonsense, I am all for owning guns and being able to drive. To drive I have to renew my license every 3 yrs I think it is. Has the idea of re registering your guns every 3 to 5 yrs ever been brought up? and if you are missing one some sort of paper trail as to why and where it went.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

screw all that...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There's no sense to that what-so-ever. More cost, more paper work, and no benefit. People are going to do bad things, that's an unfortunate fact of our lives. Instead of everyone focusing on how, we should be focusing on how to protect ourselves and our children when it does happen.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

There is currently NO federal gun registration, and very few local municipalities in the whole country have any type of registration. i feel gun registration is an infringement on my privacy. If they start a registry, then the info would be public record. Why would anyone need to know that information?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

M.magis and huntinbull are spot on, couldn't have said it better myself.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm will all the replies !!!! Would do no good whatsoever except give the gov't knowledge they don't need & create another huge arm for us taxpayers to fund !!!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Uh, yea. I think something similar has been done by every communist dictator, since there have been communist dictators. I'm guessing this is brought up due to the school shootings. If so, as I understand, these guns that were used likely would have been registered already. I believe people are going to lose sight of the real underlying problems that are causing things like this. Blaming "assault" type guns, or high capacity magazines, for this tragedy, is like blaming Porsche for a high speed accident, because they made a race car street legal, or, blaming Budweiser for a DUI. They are both legal and relatively safe products, as long as they are not mis-used. No manner, or number, of gun control regulations can fix our problems, and to believe otherwise is, not only expensive, it's foolish. All the traffic laws don't stop people from speeding, all the alcohol laws don't stop underage consumption, and no combination of either stop DUI's. How about instead, we examine the breakdown of core values and lack of morals, the breakdown of the traditional family, the media glorification, the desensitizing effects of violent games and movies, and or, our comprehensive mental health care being substitued and replaced by medication, as well as any and all combinations? Almost any "health professional" authorized to write prescriptions can prescribe mind altering drugs. Maybe it's just me, but I don't believe a general practitioner should have the ability to diagnose and prescribe for anxiety, depression, ADD, or any other mental illness, yet they do. We don't expect our plumber to fix our roof, our electrician to fix our plumbing or, our dentist to work on our foot. Maybe instead, we should be looking at doctors, and their control and regulations?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not for gun registration. 

For example, how would gun registration prevent a crime like we saw Friday? Essentially stolen firearms from a law abiding citizen.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

what guns ????


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Although I am not a fan of regulation, my latest gun is registered and was purchased from Vances. I do not intend to murder anyone, so I don't really care who knows about my gun/guns. My serial number and firing pin imprint can be traced back to me. Again, gun control to me, means that you control all of your flying bullets. I also travel with my guns trigger locked, slide open and locked, and magazines seperate (I don't carry concealed). At home I keep my gun slide open, in a digital keypad safe, with only the magazines loaded. Most gun accidents result from mishandling guns or not knowing they were loaded.

This idea of regulation does not bother me, because again, any action that results in consequences is under my sole control. Regulation and paperwork does not take away our right, but it forces us to be responsible. I'd gladly take safety courses and re-register firearms as needed, if it allows me to keep my guns. 

Safety and practice are not bad words. I'd even agree with mandatory testing for gun owners... general gun safety, disassembly and cleaning of firearms, safe storage practices, target shooting, proper stance and aiming, and home invasion drills. Safety through Proficiency. Put the responsibility back in the hand of responsible gun owners and maybe we can set the example for others. Let* US* control Ourselves, not our *governments*.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

If they know you've got them, eventually they can take them. And that can happen with the next change of government, changing voter preferences, etc. I'd rather not.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

fished-out said:


> If they know you've got them, eventually they can take them. And that can happen with the next change of government, changing voter preferences, etc. I'd rather not.


I guess i didn't think that they'd ever go that far, but you never really know nowadays. I can't trust my government like I trust myself. Thanks for the opinion, I'll def keep it in mind !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fished-out said:


> If they know you've got them, eventually they can take them. And that can happen with the next change of government, changing voter preferences, etc. I'd rather not.


Or they can what they did in Ohio for exotic animals.... Give you a deadline to register your animals. If your caught with exotics after that s#$% of of luck....

The real problem isn't registration of guns but:
#1 Making sure that nuts don't own them. 
#2. Making reasonable people secure their guns so nuts don't get them.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

It's time to head for the mountians Bush Country.It's hard to say my mother-law is anti and she lives with us.I keep my big mouth shut and keep my gun concealed and hope and pray that I don't have to use it.I will If I have to I have a family to protect even my mother in law.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I know at one time you had to have (and renew) a gun owners registration card in Illinois to purchase bullets. We can thank the politicians in Cook county Ill. for this idea. Firearms were already prohibitted in Chicago so they felt a need to put the legislation on the whole state so the thugs had to go to Indiana or Wisconsin to reload.

This card had to be renewed every 4 or 5 years. I wonder how many mobsters bothered to get a card?

Bottom line is that shooting people is a crime. Anyone considerring murder would not worry about trouble for registerring themselves or a gun.

It is my theory that BATF should take some of the money they plan to buy guns for Mexican cartels and send notes to doctors to notify authorities about patients unstable enough to hurt themselves or others. It may be a crazy idea but at least I have identified the problem 

PS
As for criminals I would advise firing up old sparky and eliminate murderers from our society.


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

We have a mental illness problem in this country not a gun problem. This kid had problems and all we as society did was throw meds at him. We need to bring back the asylums for these people to keep them safe and the citizens safe. I know what some will say, "oh we can't lock people with mental problems up thats not fair to them" Well I say tough S***t, If this kid was locked up in a mental facility there would not be 26 innocent people dead. When all is said and done we will see there were signs that this kid was changing course. Will this stop all future massacres? No! Neither will gun control, but it will curb an ever growing issue that no one wants to address.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

a1deerhunter said:


> We have a mental illness problem in this country not a gun problem. This kid had problems and all we as society did was throw meds at him. We need to bring back the asylums for these people to keep them safe and the citizens safe. I know what some will say, "oh we can't lock people with mental problems up thats not fair to them" Well I say tough S***t, If this kid was locked up in a mental facility there would not be 26 innocent people dead. When all is said and done we will see there were signs that this kid was changing course. Will this stop all future massacres? No! Neither will gun control, but it will curb an ever growing issue that no one wants to address.


+1

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

This is about much more than firearms.

Besides it obviously being easier to blame a gun when a criminal or someone with mental issues causes harm, I think that many people don't realize why weapons possession was recognized, not granted, as a right under both the Federal Constitution and the Ohio Constitution.

First and foremost, all the rights mentioned in the first ten Admendments of the Federal Constitution, collectively refered to as The Bill of Rights, pertained to what government could not do...they were not "granted" because such rights were not seen as having to be granted, and government had no power to do any "granting"; people had these rights as free citizens and the government was created by the consent of these free citizens. 

If you agree that government does have the power to grant rights, then it follows that this same government could rescind them as well at it's whim. Government with that kind of power is exactly what the Founders of our Republic did not want.

These first 10 Amendments cover quite a bit regarding personal individual freedoms.

Government has not changed much since 1787 regarding the danger it can pose to the individual...actually, with technology, it has become far easier to pose a danger to personal liberty.

An armed population was seen as a deterent to government going bad...and at the point when ballots no longer had any effect. It's also the basis of the saying that the 2nd Amendment ensures that the other 9 Amendments are respected.

This is serious business and can sound very disturbing to the average person. States differ, but Ohio's constitutional language is even more clear than the Federal regarding protecting one's liberty and personal safety.

History has a multitude of examples of how vicious governments can be toward their citizens. For those claiming that such could never happen here, why not?? In many cases, such begins slowly and is ignored, or justified, until it is too late to fix. 

At the present time the Federal government has far more power than was ever envisioned by the Founders. Some might rationalize this by saying that it's a reflection of a more complicated time we live in, others see this as exactly what was feared was going to happen.

You'll recall that bit about trading liberty for what is perceived as safety...and then having neither.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Huntinbull said:


> There is currently NO federal gun registration, and very few local municipalities in the whole country have any type of registration. i feel gun registration is an infringement on my privacy. If they start a registry, then the info would be public record. Why would anyone need to know that information?


to know who to rob...duh!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thor said:


> Although I am not a fan of regulation, my latest gun is registered and was purchased from Vances. I do not intend to murder anyone, so I don't really care who knows about my gun/guns. My serial number and firing pin imprint can be traced back to me.


Thor,
Exactly why is it you think your latest gun is registered to you? Because you bought it at a licensed dealer and filled out a form called a 4473? That is just a form for your background check. The ATF does not keep copies of that form (at least according to how the law is written) and the NICS does not keep copies of the background check info (again, if you believe your gov.). Once the purchase is finished the FFL dealer keeps the 4473 form to prove he did his job. other than that there _should_ be no record of your name and the serial number together. 

If you went through some other process, please share it with us.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Thor said:


> I guess i didn't think that they'd ever go that far, but you never really know nowadays. I can't trust my government like I trust myself. Thanks for the opinion, I'll def keep it in mind !


They seized guns during katrina


----------

